# Blow off valve???



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

This one does not require a tune: Forge Motorsports 1.4T Recirculating Bypass Valve

This one does: Forge Motorsports 1.4T Atmospheric Bypass Valve


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If I want to keep the stock box with resonator delete would this help me "hear" the turbo? CAI/SRI give you the nice little whoosh sound. It's purely for my pleasure, I know it doesn't do anything for HP etc. Just curious.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ it can, but it wont be as loud as the normal cone intakes, they tend to give you a louder "whoosh" from your turbo.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> If I want to keep the stock box with resonator delete would this help me "hear" the turbo? CAI/SRI give you the nice little whoosh sound. It's purely for my pleasure, I know it doesn't do anything for HP etc. Just curious.


No. It will help hear the Blow Off noise. A open intake & downpipe will help you hear the turbo.
Turbo Sound = whistle (spooling)
Blow Off = "Whoosh" when letting off the gas

BPV (recirc; no tune required) will be louder than stock, but just barely.
BOV (atmosphere; tune required) will be much louder than stock


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm sure I could do the research but with little time and wanting to add to the post... anyone care to explain the difference between the two???


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'm sure I could do the research but with little time and wanting to add to the post... anyone care to explain the difference between the two???


BPV (recirc; no tune required): the bypassed air is sent back into the intake system (recirculated).
BOV (atmosphere; tune required): the bypassed air is vented out of the system. This requires a tune because this air is already metered by the MAF, and since it does not get to the engine, the car will run too rich, which will cause issues with various sensors & build up inside the engine.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Very nice, ty!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Then you have other cars that run 50/50. My GFB GT on my leggy is set up that way.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Then you have other cars that run 50/50. My GFB GT on my leggy is set up that way.


yeah, a lot of subbies use that setup, but it is not available for the Cruze, which is why I didn't mention it.


----------

